# ipaq VM?



## Labomba (6. Dez 2004)

Hi!

Weiß jemand von euch ob bei einem HP ipaq eine J2ME VM installiert bzw. im Lieferumfang enthalten ist?

MfG Labomba


----------



## dotlens (7. Dez 2004)

STFW heisst es doch so schön


----------



## Labomba (10. Jan 2005)

Also, ich hab die Antwort mittlerweile selbst gefunden und ich fasse hier kurz zusammen, sollte irgendeine arme Seele mal dasselbe Problem haben.

Die Ipaq Serie von HP wird mit der Jeode Runtime von Insignia Solutions ausgeliefert. So weit, so gut. J2ME Programmierung fällt damit allerdings flach, denn besagte VM ist eine PersonalJava VM (falls ihr nicht so mit der Geschichte der J2ME vertraut seid: Das is eine von Sun anerkannte Version für Mobile Geräte, die es vor der J2ME Spezifikation gab. Entspricht der CDC mit dem Personal Profile). Meine TestApp is für CLDC 1.1 + MIDP 2.0 programmiert und läuft nicht. Werde also weiterhin mit den Emulatoren arbeiten...

MfG Labomba


----------



## pogo (10. Jan 2005)

brauchst du denn cldc 1.1 und midp2.0?
sonst kannst du ja das programmieren.


----------

